# opinions please



## sunshine lady (Mar 29, 2008)

hi all just returned from c.d.sol and coming back end of april and hopefuly relocating early june we are lucky to have friends with business who will employ us on minimum contracts my husband maintanence me cleaning we will be based in nerja for work but do not want to live there we were thinking of frigiliana as i do not want to drive do you think thee is a good public tranport link for me my hubby will drive i am also thinking of trying to start working in care as i am a very experienced carer do you think there is a need for private care in patients own home in the ex-pat community any thoughts will be most welcome thanks


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Possibly , i am sure if you look hard enough you will find clients.


----------



## donnamarie (Mar 23, 2008)

sunshine lady said:


> hi all just returned from c.d.sol and coming back end of april and hopefuly relocating early june we are lucky to have friends with business who will employ us on minimum contracts my husband maintanence me cleaning we will be based in nerja for work but do not want to live there we were thinking of frigiliana as i do not want to drive do you think thee is a good public tranport link for me my hubby will drive i am also thinking of trying to start working in care as i am a very experienced carer do you think there is a need for private care in patients own home in the ex-pat community any thoughts will be most welcome thanks


Hi, just wnated to say well done and good luck on your move! just wish it was me but i too have been worried about the work issue, which is whats stopping me from making the move, i have pm you, Donna


----------



## decanus (Apr 1, 2008)

yes i think theres a big need for carers especially in that area


----------



## donnamarie (Mar 23, 2008)

littleyellowpages said:


> yes i think theres a big need for carers especially in that area


hi, do you mean in the costsa del sol or costa blanca, as i am hopefully looking to relocate to the costa blanca area and would be looking for that kind of work myself, Donna


----------



## decanus (Apr 1, 2008)

well in the costa blanca area really you know around cabo roig san pedro del pinatar san javier etc.. i know theres one big company based around the orihuela costa called kidease i think they are carers but im not too sure


----------



## donnamarie (Mar 23, 2008)

decanus said:


> well in the costa blanca area really you know around cabo roig san pedro del pinatar san javier etc.. i know theres one big company based around the orihuela costa called kidease i think they are carers but im not too sure


hi, oh right thanks, just trying to gadge if i could get employment out there doing that type of work, thanks Donna x


----------

